# *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Well After success with the Audi Density line it was time to move onto the Volkswagen section....Santa is really coming through this year! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIV Density Motor Mount Set* »_
We are VERY excited to be announcing the release of our 034Motorsport Street Density and Track Density transmission mounts for the Mk4 5-speed 1.8t applications! 
We've been testing these mounts for some time to ensure they are reliable and meet the criterion for the intended use - results so far are very exciting! 
WHAT THEY ARE: A new line of rubber motor mounts made FOR us by OE suppliers to OUR specifications. 
*STREETDENSITY Mounts*
solid rubber mounts with a 50 durometer about 25% stiffer than stock, this means they still ride smooth and quiet but provide a marked improvement in drivetrain dampening over stock mounts. 
Livable street performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders.
*TRACKDENSITY Mounts:*
built with an 80 durometer rubber, approx 90% stiffer than stock, these are solid for all practical purposes and result in ZERO drivetrain movement. Vibrations from the engine are noticeably increased but not horrible. Definitely not smooth and quiet like stock mounts, but in return you get a completely locked down drivetrain with NO slop or deflection. These are perfect for the street/track enthusiast who doesn't mind a marked increase in vibration from the drivetrain, or the hardcore drag racer or track driver who is eliminating all slop in the chassis. 
Performance with serious sport intentions. Note, don’t mistake these mounts with OE mounts, though they look almost identical, the rubber stiffness very vastly, think of these mounts as what the factory would have produced if they weren’t catering the car to whiney cheerleaders. 

NOTE, THIS IS NOT AN OE MOUNT AND ARE NOT AVAILABLE FROM ANY OTHER SOURCE - These are built by an OE supplier to 034Motorsport specifications. 
These mounts will fit all MK4 1.8t and 2.0 5-speed cars, and includes the motor mount, transmission mount, and dogbone. *Priced less than OE mounts, these are a no brainer for the street or track enthusiast. *
*You Can choose all 3 Mounts:*








*Or just the engine and gearbox mount (for those who allready have an aftermarket dog bone mount):*








*Or just the dogbone mount:*


















*PRICE = $275US + Shipping FOR ALL 3 MOUNTS*








*PRICE = $230US + Shipping JUST FOR THE ENGINE & GEARBOX MOUNT*
*PRICE = $60US + Shipping JUST FOR THE DOGBONE MOUNT*
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please make sure you state which Density you want (Street or Track).
Thanks








P.S. VR6 & MKV Coming Soon....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Density Mount Install, Mk4 GTI* »_
A good friend of the shop Jimmy Loushin, upon hearing about our Mk4 Density Mount release, started snooping around the shop with his hands in his pockets, flashing puppy dog eyes at us...how could we resist. "Alright Jimmy, pull your car in the back, Street Density it is!"








*Jimmy's Street Beast Chick Magnet*








*A shot of Jimmy's mounts before they were...mounted*
I would highlight the install of the mounts, but our tech Mike took about 30 minutes to install all 3 as per the factory procedure - nothing special. Since 034Motorsport Density Line mounts are built by an OE manufacturer to our specifications, they fit and are finished just like factory products. No slotting of holes, no untested designs, we simply take what the factory did, and make it better suited to performance applications.








*Our Street Density "Dogbone" Mount Installed. Looks like stock, but looks don't tell the whole story*
One grapple with a Density mount will quickly assure you these are not just re-boxed factory mounts, and no poly filling or other tricks of the trade to stiffen up an OE mount. We go right to the source of what makes these mounts resist engine movement - the rubber.
A definition for rubber durometer is as follows: Hardness as a property of rubber is difficult to define except according to the methods used to determine it. These methods measure the resistance of the stock to indentation by the blunt point of a metal rod, ball, or needle. Thus the hardness of rubber can best be described as resistance to indentation. Various instruments measure indentation. The most common instrument used on rubber is the Durometer. 








*A shot of the 034Motorsport Durometer Tester*
















*A picture of the Durometer being used on a factory mount to determine its "stiffness"*
Before we finalize on a given spec for the Street or Track density, OE sample mounts are tested with sample durometer ratings, generally the bigger the number the stiffer the mount. Most OE mounts fall in a 30-45 durometer range, rarely higher than this.
Generally, Street Density mounts are developed to provide minimum drivetrain movement (or slop) with minimum NVH (noise, vibration and harshness). Usually the perfect balance results in a 50-60 durometer range, and a slight noticeable hum at idle and the faintest vibration. Most passengers, when entering the car, wouldn't feel it unless you pointed it out. Street Density mounts are perfect for the daily driven car where comfort and performance are both priorities, and a faster transfer of power is desired. Think of Street Density mounts like a "lowered, stiffer" suspension for your drivetrain.
Track Density mounts are, for all practical purposes, solid mounts, with no concern for comfort or lack-of-vibration - only an unadultered lockdown of the drivetrain. Durometer vary in the 70-90 range, and result in a locked-down, fast reacting, razor sharp drivetrain. You hit the throttle, air rushes into the motor, TQ and HP are produced , transferred to the input shaft of the transmission - and instant power to all driven tires.
The problem with OE mounts is that there is so much softening of the rubber in the mount to prevent NVH, that power delivery is compromised. The time lag between when you hit the throttle and when power is actually transferred can be greatly delayed. Instead of applying power to the ground, the first few rotations of the tire are spent loading up the squishy, high travel mounts. Also, shifts can get sloppy and even can be missed with such great drivetrain movement. Also, hard launches and drag launches cause the drivetrain to load up hard and bounce causing intercooler plumbing, wire harnesses and other components to be stressed, even causing damage to the motor or other ancillaries. We've even seen motors dent the hood !
If you've spent time to modify your exhaust, put on a bigger turbo, chip your car or stiffen up your suspension, don't ignore the performance value of a properly controlled drivetrain. Faster power transfer, more precise handling, safety and longevity are to be gained with a drivetrain mounting system suited to the upgraded performance of your car.








YOU CANT EVEN TELL!


Hope you guys enjpyed this Tech Article provided by 034 Motorsport


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*


----------



## 5v-Turbo (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

Hey INA, what are the differences between these and VF ones? Do you know the durometer number VF mounts have?
I am looking for something stiffer but want no noticeable vibration.
Thanks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (5v-Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5v-Turbo* »_Hey INA, what are the differences between these and VF ones? Do you know the durometer number VF mounts have?
I am looking for something stiffer but want no noticeable vibration.
Thanks

VF does not disclose the durometer of there mounts.If you are looking for something a little stiffer than OEM then go with the Street Density units.If you are looking for something REALLY stiff then thats where the track density units come into play. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5v-Turbo (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

And what about durability? they last less than OEMs?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (5v-Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5v-Turbo* »_And what about durability? they last less than OEMs?

The mounts have a warranty for 1 year against any defects.Will they last longer than OEM?We have had them installed in Audi A4 B5's since they came out and some of our customers really BEAT on there cars.No complaints as yet...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** DENSITY LINE MOUNTS - MKIV Platform - 1.8T *** (INA)*

All IM's replied! And Yes these fit the 6-speed gearboxes as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

